# Check out my friends art!



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 13, 2012)

So, my absolute favorite artist and individual on the planet has finally started a blog where he posts his art. His style is horrific and organic and I completely adore it.

NSFW WARNING: there are some fairly grotesque images along with copious amounts of nudity, so I would recommend browsing at home.

There are only a couple of pages at the moment, but hopefully if he gets enough traffic he will continue to post often! I'll post some of my favorites below along with the link.

Thanks for checking him out!

http://droolswamp.tumblr.com/


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't believe I've never seen this post. This is fantastic! Tell your friend I said he's awesome!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice work  the colors are really cool as well as the shades!

And he has some pretty interesting ideas!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 9, 2012)

Its very unique I think


----------

